# Keats Angle Plate Made Easy



## tomh (Feb 2, 2016)

This is my version of the keats angle plate that Stefan gottswinter built on his youtube chanel.
It works a lot better than the original keats as that it only has one axis of movement. For many years if I wanted to turn a cam or eccentric pin all I did was to put a shim of the appropriate size under one jaw to give the offset I needed and go at it.This works a lot easier and makes a nice addition to your lathe. If you watch his video you will get a better idea of it.


----------



## kvt (Feb 2, 2016)

that looks interesting.   A lot simpler than setup on a 4 jaw.


----------



## ch2co (Feb 2, 2016)

Thanks Tom
Thats going into my gotta make one pile.   Well executed.
Thanks also for the introduction to Stefan's YouTube site. He does some neat things with great explanations in English even. Well worth watching.

CHuck the grumpy old guy


----------



## planeflyer21 (Feb 3, 2016)

Very slick!  I agree with Chuck:  that's going onto the "gotta make this list".


----------

